# Change in look of Merrick's Grain-Free Kibble



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I rotate Chance's kibble and recently tried Merrick's GF Beef and Sweet Potato. He loves it and it agrees with him. I opened a new bag and it looked a little different than the kibble in the previous 2 bags. I thought the kibble had been more uniform in shape and color. The kibble in this bag (pictured) looks different. There isn't a picture of the kibble anywhere on the bag. So I called Merrick. I wondered if they had a picture of the GF Beef and Sweet potato variety anywhere on their website. There isn't. The Merrick customer service rep said they were experiencing a problem with some machinery and that might be why there is a lack of uniformity in the kernels. I am probably being overly cautious. The food smells absolutely fine. It's just that I am not too familiar with this particular variety.
I posted a picture of the kibble I am talking about along with the bag.
Is anyone familiar with this variety?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a new bag of bison coming but it won't be here until wed. So far we have had consistent kibble but this will only be our 3rd bag. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I used Merrick in the past and always noticed variation in the color of the food. Didn't think much of it. 

I stopped using all of their products when I found out the company is actually a subsidiary of a company called Tejas Rendering. It just made me suspicious of what was actually going into the food.

I also recall making a call to them about the specs of some of the foods and they didn't have the information I asked for and it was basic information that should be on every bag.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Rob S. said:


> I used Merrick in the past and always noticed variation in the color of the food. Didn't think much of it.
> 
> I stopped using all of their products when I found out the company is actually a subsidiary of a company called Tejas Rendering. It just made me suspicious of what was actually going into the food.
> 
> I also recall making a call to them about the specs of some of the foods and they didn't have the information I asked for and it was basic information that should be on every bag.


What!?!?! Good grief it seems all of these pet food companies have an undesirable back story. That is it, we are switching! Will go to Orijen, our local store started carrying it and it looks good.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> What!?!?! Good grief it seems all of these pet food companies have an undesirable back story. That is it, we are switching! Will go to Orijen, our local store started carrying it and it looks good.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do yourself a favor get Susan Thixton's Newsletter "2014 Most Trusted List. There are 20 foods on there she has done extensive due diligence on.

She actually knows what she is talking about, unlike Dog Food Advisor, and she sits on some committees at AAFCO as a consumer advocate.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Rob S. said:


> Do yourself a favor get Susan Thixton's Newsletter "2014 Most Trusted List. There are 20 foods on there she has done extensive due diligence on.
> 
> She actually knows what she is talking about, unlike Dog Food Advisor, and she sits on some committees at AAFCO as a consumer advocate.


Thanks. fortunately, we only feed about half kibble, the rest is home cooked. This stuff makes me crazy! Too many predators in this world!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use the bison and noticed the kibble in this bag seemed larger than what I was used to. The bag is almost gone and the dogs have been fine.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for all of your responses. I will get newsletter. I'm sorry to hear about Merrick's connection with a rendering company. I may be switching Chance's food again.


----------

